# MS SQL Backup Problem



## rendertemmo (22. November 2002)

Hallo alle zusammen.

ICH VERZWEIFLE. Ich habe folgende Schwierigkeit mit dem MS SQL Server bzw dem Enterprise Manager:
Ich habe eine Datenbank, die ich gerne automatisch in regelmässigen Abständen sichern möchte. Das DB-Wartungstool aus dem Manager ist zwar ganz schön und der Assistent an sich ja auch simpel zu bedienen. Das wars dann aber auch schon. Funktionieren tut das ganze leider nicht. Denn in den anstehenden Aufträgen steht immer "wird nicht ausgeführt". Auch das Windows-Ereignisprotokoll meint nur, dass der Wartungsplan nicht ausgeführt wurde. 

Woran kann es liegen, dass der Wartungsplan nicht ausführbar ist. Ich weiss das ist ne ziemlich generelle Frage, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand n paar heisse tips? irgendwas mit Zugriffs-Rechten vielleicht?

Sollte das ganze (mit dem Enterprise Manager) auf lange Sicht nicht funktionieren wäre auch interessant, ob jemand ein anderes nettes Tool kennt, das solche "AutoBackup" Funktionen übernimmt.

Ich schreib hier noch mal n paar Angaben zur Umgebung rein...
Hoffentlich kann mir hier jemand helfen. Ich sag schon mal danke an die, die es zumindest bis hierhin gelesen haben... 

rendertemmo.

_
Zur Umgebung:

System:
Windows 2000 Server, SQL Server Agent, MSSQL Server (und MSDTC sind gestartet. Bei der DB handelt es sich um eine KHK DB (Warenwirtschaft Sage KHK Office Line)

Der Wartungsplan: Kategorie DB Wartung, aktiviert, ausführbar und Termin geplant. Aber: Status "wird nicht ausgeführt"... 

Windows Ereignisanzeige:
Geplanter Auftrag 'DB-Sicherungsauftrag f¸r DB-Wartungsplan 'DB-Wartungsplan1'' (0xFB69F36CA28F6246BCFBD9919F113791) von SQL Server:- Status: Fehlgeschlagen, aufgerufen um: 21.11.2002 14:30:00, Nachricht: Der Auftrag ist fehlgeschlagen.  Der Auftrag wurde von Terminplan 20 (Terminplan 1) aufgerufen.  Als Letztes wurde Schritt 1 (Schritt 1) ausgeführt. 

Plandetails zu "Schritt 1":
Typ: Transact SQL Skript
db:  master	
Befehl: EXECUTE master.dbo.xp_sqlmaint N'-PlanID FB3B8177-9694-4C95-9007-C1A091E129ED -Rpt "C:\BACKUP_KHK\AutoBackup\reports\DB-Wartungsplan14.txt" -WriteHistory  -VrfyBackup -BkUpMedia DISK -BkUpDB "C:\BACKUP_KHK\AutoBackup\dbs" -DelBkUps 2DAYS -CrBkSubDir -BkExt "BAK"'
_


*D A N K E*


----------



## Svenja Wendler (25. Oktober 2003)

*Wir haben das gleiche Problem :-(*

Hi,

auf der Suche nach der Lösung zu unserem Problem sind wir auf deinen Beitrag gestoßen. 

Betriebssystem: Windows 2000 Server
Datenbank: MS SQL Server 2000

Zuerst war die Transaktionssicherungsdatei 11 GigaByte groß. Immerhin hat es sie geschrieben!

Dann haben wir den Speicherplatz auf 10 MB begrenzt. Dann kam bei den 10 MB die Fehlermeldung: "Transaktionsprotokoll ist voll".

Also wurde es wieder auf unbegrenzte Größe gesetzt mit dem Versuch es täglich zu sichern! Dabei gab es exakt denselben Fehler, wie bei Dir.

Es wäre nett, wenn jemand, der sich damit auskennt uns mal einen Tipp gibt, woran es liegen könnte . 

Danke schonmal.

Eine Idee gibt es! Das Transaktionsprotokoll kann man manuell verkleinern, indem 

1.) Query Analyser starten
2.) Datenbank auswählen
3.) Select * from sysfiles
Im Ergebnis die FileID des Logfiles heraussuchen
4.) BACKUP LOG datenbank WITH NO_LOG
warten bis beendet
5.) DBCC SHRINKFILE (FileID,100)
100 = Größe in MB


----------

